# just had this private message



## demin (Mar 23, 2008)

hello friend 
we are xinyuan trade Co.,Ltd. in China ,

we wholesale Nike shoes,Adidas shoes,Jordan shoes, 
Rolex watch,LV bag,nike cap, 
nike garment,basketball wear ... 
nike and adidas socks and other brand name products.

Drop shopping is available.

Our website: www.nike100.com

If you are interested in and would like to know more, please feel free to contact me.

E-mail: [email protected]

looking forward to your cooperation.

thanks

_________________
we are xinyuan trading Co.,Ltd. offer nike,adidas shoes, ROlex watch,LV bag, Gucci glasses,nike cap and so on.

For more information,please visit the website: 
www.nike100.com

E-mail: [email protected]

Hope we can establish long-term business relationship.

im honoured!


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

i got one of those too. I thought it may be because i have listed in both the wanted and for sale sections. things like this happen on ebay all the time. waste of space


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

me got it too :x :x :x :x [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

me too, i told them in no uncertain terms what i was thinking :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I haven't had that....talk about Billy No Mates....not even a dodgy stalker ! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> I haven't had that....talk about Billy No Mates....not even a dodgy stalker ! :lol:


Nor me....


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

If this guy owns a TT it's probaly a fake like all the crap thats on the website!!


----------



## Nu_TT (Apr 1, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> If this guy owns a TT it's probaly a fake like all the crap thats on the website!!


There is a kit car based on the TT, its made to fit the rover metro/200 1.4 engine.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Report him to Jae and get their account closed down - spammer!


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nu_TT said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > If this guy owns a TT it's probaly a fake like all the crap thats on the website!!
> ...


Now if that's true :roll: I'd love to see a pic 

Scotty.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Scotty225 said:


> Nu_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Woods said:
> ...


Here's the little beauty:


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow nice  if I'd have known I'd have bought it instead of the real TT to save my headaches from my TT problems. Rovers are reliable troublesome free cars aren't they :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Probably a lot cheaper too 

Scotty.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

And the money saved could be spent on more fake [email protected] from their website
:lol: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had that....talk about Billy No Mates....not even a dodgy stalker ! :lol:
> ...


Awww Phodge - tell you what, you send me a dodgy dealer PM and I'll send you one back  :wink:


----------



## demin (Mar 23, 2008)

aidb said:


> Scotty225 said:
> 
> 
> > Nu_TT said:
> ...


Its hard to believe someone drove that there! Maybe its a cake :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

demin said:


> Here's the little beauty:


Its hard to believe someone drove that there! Maybe its a cake :lol:[/quote]

The best thing about that is reading the plate :wink:


----------



## Nu_TT (Apr 1, 2008)

Scotty225 said:


> Nu_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Woods said:
> ...












Though it is only fitted with a 1.4 NASP, which is prone to blowing head gaskets, so I'd say probably a heck of a lot slower. But on the upside Kit cars are very light !

Though I think the same block is fitted to the 1.4 and 1.8 so it may be possible to fit the 1.8, which is also prone to the head going, but hey its probably a lot cheaper :lol:










see also http://www.pioneer-automobiles.co.uk/Resources/library/Banham X99.html

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170197876080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------

